# Your First Car



## digimeisTTer

What was the first ever car you had?

Wollesley 1300, was mine given to me by my Grandmother after Grandad reversed it over her Yorkshire Terrier -Angus


----------



## MacBuff

digimeisTTer said:


> What was the first ever car you had?
> 
> Wollesley 1300, was mine given to me by my Grandmother after Grandad reversed it over her Yorkshire Terrier -Angus


VW Beetle 1300, in Iberian Red..










John


----------



## QuackingPlums

MGF 1.8VVC, British Racing Green, v1 (trademark MG leaky roof, semi-opaque vinyl rear window, Rover parts-bin switchgear).

The TT is only my second car


----------



## R6B TT

Depends if it could pass an MOT or not - first car was a Hillman Imp bought from a colleague for 30 quid, did some work on it and at the MOT they discovered a new outer sill had been tacked on and the inner had rusted away completely!

Sold it to another colleague for Â£35 

The first road legal car was a Ford Escort 1300.


----------



## Lisa.

A Vauxhall Viva.

Lots of us owned it whilst we were learning to drive, we just "sold" it on to the next on the list. It was an arrangement that worked well as one of the lads was an apprentice mechanic, and he was very useful! The car, however, suffered badly after being owned by half a dozen punks. The doors didn't open, you had to climb through the window, it jumped up and down when you put petrol in it, everyone that owned it "customised"it a bit. It was great.

Then, when everyone had passed their tests ,and we ALL passed first time, we trashed it


----------



## jampott

1797 Mini estate - DOK155V


----------



## PaulS

jampott said:


> 1797 Mini estate - DOK155V


I thought most people were still on horseback that long ago :wink:

My first car - co-incidentally a Vauxhall Viva. Or Magnum. Well it was when I finished with it :wink:


----------



## cplus

Renault Laguna, N plate i think it was, diesel.

Not been driving long (6 years).


----------



## jampott

PaulS said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1797 Mini estate - DOK155V
> 
> 
> 
> I thought most people were still on horseback that long ago :wink:
> 
> My first car - co-incidentally a Vauxhall Viva. Or Magnum. Well it was when I finished with it :wink:
Click to expand...

Ooops. Lying on the bed eating cheese and typing don't go hand in hand. 1979 was, of course, the correct year for a V plate


----------



## Guest

a late starter at a Mk2 VW Golf 1.6 Driver......


----------



## Pammy

Mini 850 - HWW 512N(well it was BF's really then he become "my previous existence :lol: )

So _MY_ first car was a Triumph Dolomite 1500 SE DAK 395V - it was writtten off thanks to a tw*t in a BMW running a red light. Imagine my surprise some 6 years or so later to see it running around Newcastle!


----------



## kmpowell

I got my first car in 1996 when i was 17. I REALLY wanted a Nova 1.4SR, but then i got an insurance quote on a GTE for the fun of it and it was only a bitmore expensive! so that sealed it for me and the hunt began, a month later and i found her in Autotrader....

89G Nova GTE 1.6i
Flame Red
100% Standard 105bhp car
53k miles on teh clock
FVSH

2 months later and it had been Race Tuned by Coutenay, along with some throttlebodies.
Full Scorpion S/s exhaust with 3" inward rolled tailpip and racing manifold.
SPAX 30mm drop spings.
14" Wolfrace wheeels with 185/55/14 Goodyear Eagle NCT2 tyres
Clear front lenses and side repeaters (the ONLY body mods)

Pushing out just short of 125bhp, it was my baby and the best fun car i have ever owned.


----------



## stgeorgex997

Ahh student loan....fiat panda 1000s


----------



## wesTT29

Vauxhall Nova 1.2 with only a driver's side wing mirror. In a natty shade of shi**y brown.


----------



## justtin

TR7 Fixed Head followed by TR8 Drop Head.........


----------



## HighTT

justtin said:


> TR7 Fixed Head .........


Does a wedge of cheese count as a car ? :wink:


----------



## b3ves

Alfasud 1.5Ti reg OGH 131V

Oh yeah, and 'use' of an Austin Allegro that I'd rather forget


----------



## Carlos

Skoda 120L in a lovely shade of maroon.

Dreadful car. Lost my virginity on the backseat though


----------



## justtin

HighTT said:


> justtin said:
> 
> 
> 
> TR7 Fixed Head .........
> 
> 
> 
> Does a wedge of cheese count as a car ? :wink:
Click to expand...

I was young.... it was my dream car... and I got it..... 

The TR8 with the Holly carb, Spax suspension..... that was fun :evil:

Justin


----------



## ag

1962 Beetle 1200 in hand finished blue emulsion paint. (481 EXD)


----------



## scavenger

1978 RS2000 MkII Escort [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## shao_khan

Gold Vx Viva 2 door 1300.

Brought for the sum of Â£100 wth rusting rear wings. some welding later in the garage, few cans of paint looked as good as new and later sold for Â£375 - I'd never had so much money.


----------



## ronin

White Escort XR3 parked in the garden with a big bow around it on my 17th birthday, i got in and my Mum told me to turn the stereo on, when i did she had put Stevie Wonder singing happy birthdayon a tape.


----------



## ColDiTT

1979 Ford Cortina 1.6 base model  Fjord Blue with Ghia interior and fog lights


----------



## coupe-sport

Allegro 1.3HL 

Donated by my mum

...but with proper engine tuning. LCB exhaust into home made system, K&N with Stub stack, Alloy inlet, selection of home polished carb needles. Armed with Dave Vizards 'how to tune an A series engine' book it taught me about tuning.


----------



## TTurbo

'83 on a Y Festa 950 Popular Plus in a Red/Brown colour.

Previously lovingly owned by my Gran, done 29,000 miles in 6 years under her ownership before being handed to a 17 year old newly qualified driver.

From one extreme to the other.....

Poor car


----------



## paulb

1977 Opel Kadett 1.2 Coupe. UTV 368S. In metallic gold.


----------



## jam

Vauxhall Corsa Sport 1.4i 16v
Flame red
Nice 16" Team Dynamics Wheels (a real struggle to make them fit!)
MD headunit and amp, sub, components and 6 x 9's

What was I doing?! Very boy racer :?

Never mind we all have to start somewhere 8)


----------



## garyc

1974 1303 Beetle with a slipping clutch. Â£825. Sold it for Â£250. It's still going around Torquay having had total rebuild.


----------



## Jazzedout

Learned to drive on a Fiat Fiorino pickup  First car in 1992 when I got my liscence, a 1986 Audi 80 1.6 donated by my father when he changed cars. I have found a trashed 2.2 Quattro in 1994 and wanted to convert my 80 but finaly got a new Golf III GT in 1995. Had various VW/Audis since... :roll:


----------



## jonno

Carlos said:


> Skoda 120L in a lovely shade of maroon.
> 
> Dreadful car. Lost my virginity on the backseat though


No wonder you can recall it Carl
What was the "upholstery" colour? (Before, defo *not* after :wink: )


----------



## jonno

For the record:
1977 Fiesta (I think it was a 1.1) in metallic sky blue.
Replaced with a fab 1981 Mk1 Golf GTI in silver, it was the 110bhp/1.6 version as I recall.
Happy days 8)


----------



## r14n

Opel Manta (B) SR 1.6 on a "P" plate. RWD fun car.

learnt to drive in vans in big open fields, then on the road in a Manta (A). the one with the combination lock on the handbrake.

Ian.


----------



## Wallsendmag

First car I owned was a 1976 Escort 1.3GL donated by my grandad ,lovely shade of orangey red with a vinyl roof and those square headlamps.But the first car I had use of was a .....Meadow green 1981 Cortina MkV 2door 1.3L (now you know why I have a 180) the 80s sports coupe :lol:


----------



## BreTT

Sky Blue 1977 Mini GTS (South African homologation special) - basically a 1275GT with additional "performance" bits. Great fun but pretty scary at 100mph


----------



## ouTTrageous

1963 White Ford Anglia 997, quickly upgraded with 1500 engine and Classic GT Front Suspension - Red Plastic Interior - JRE230B.

Lots of Memories - Must be me age


----------



## NaughTTy

Sundeep993 said:


> a late starter at a Mk2 VW Golf 1.6 Driver......


Snap - 1984 (I think) D plate in Atlas grey

You're obviously a man of impeccable taste :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Mk1 1100 Escort. Â£100 with 6 months MOT. Yellow (top half) and Orange (bottom half). Got it home, Dad took one look at it and wouldn't let me in it :evil:

9 months later (it was at home, I was at uni), many, MANY receipts from my local Ford Parts dlr, and I was much more broke, but had a working knowledge of everything from suspension units to electrics to carbs....

And then it failed it's MOT die to a knackered sterring rack 

Last seen being driven round a field by my mate - in a demolition derby


----------



## scott28tt

1986 D-reg Ford Fiesta Popular Plus 1.1

In a light mettalic blue colour with white wheel trims

Bought it during my placement year when I was at uni


----------



## steveh

Black Vauxhall Chevette ENK 16Y.

Rear wheel drive and all that power - ooh :lol:


----------



## TTotal

EDP 686C in 1971








And after 6 months a real car, Escort 1100 Mk 1 NRD 608G


----------



## whirlypig

Triumph Dolomite 1850HL - the car was cheap but the insurance wasn't but that didn't matter at the time. Dearly wanted a Sprint or a Vitesse but just too much money.


----------



## stgeorgex997

TTotal said:


> EDP 686C in 1971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after 6 months a real car, Escort 1100 Mk 1 NRD 608G


Blimey...6 years before I was born


----------



## PaulS

paulb said:


> 1977 Opel Kadett 1.2 Coupe. UTV 368S. In metallic gold.


Nice looking car, with very good handling. Similar underpinnings to the vx chevette, but with unique coupe body. Not that powerful, but the engine was as sweet as a nut, and was far smoother unit compared to the vx chevette 1256cc unit. Most of those Kadetts seemed to be autos for some reason. I'd still fancy a 1.9 or 2.0 litre fuel injected GT/E - much much rarer than the Manta GT/E. Or the homologation special Vauxhall Chevette HS - 2300cc Twin cam, lotus heads, dellorto/weber carbs, getrag/ZF 5 speed box, multilinked rear axle, lsd - fun fun fun!

For several years in the '90's, I restored and ran a '77 Opel Commodore GS/E coupe - absolutely loved that car - drove it around Europe on holidays several times (autobahns :wink: ) Sold it in 2000 (  ) wish I hadn't now as it is so rare - only ever knew of around 10 still in use in the UK, at the time.

Still, I have the Monaro, which is its logical successor :wink:


----------



## TTotal

stgeorgex997 said:


> Blimey...6 years before I was born


Are you old enough to drive, sunnyjim ? [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## scoTTy

The first car I ever owned was .........

err I'll let you know the first time my name goes down on a V5!


----------



## vagman

Vauxhall Viva HB 1159cc in dark blue.


----------



## GRANNY

I am brave i shall own up to a Mingin Maestro.


----------



## Bal

A H reg Astra 1.2 Merit in white - very nippy! Got it in 1996. Had it 7 months and then bought an M reg Astra 1.4 Merit in red.


----------



## Kell

1979 Vauxhall Cavalier. DVN 512V

Burgundy, steel wheels (with polished hub caps) and a mighty 1.3 litre engine. 

Rear wheel drive made for some scary moments when you're 17 and drive everywhere at full throttle though. Was slower than a slow thing, but I loved it.

Got it in 1989 for Â£250 with only 33,000 miles on the clock. I believe it's still going strong now.

had more people come up to me and ask me about that than I do in the TT. :roll:


----------



## PaulS

Kell said:


> 1979 Vauxhall Cavalier. DVN 512V
> 
> Burgundy, steel wheels (with polished hub caps) and a mighty 1.3 litre engine.
> 
> Rear wheel drive made for some scary moments when you're 17 and drive everywhere at full throttle though. Was slower than a slow thing, but I loved it.
> 
> Got it in 1989 for Â£250 with only 33,000 miles on the clock. I believe it's still going strong now.
> 
> had more people come up to me and ask me about that than I do in the TT. :roll:


Blimey, it must have been even slower than the Viva, which had the same engine :roll:


----------



## Kell

I remeber having a 'race' against a mate of mine in his Mum's 1.1L Metro. It was a close thing, but I just had him.

Also was the worst MPG car I've ever had, you had to floor it just to get the thing moving. Got around 20MPG from it.


----------



## smuTTy

Vauxhall Astra SRi. F66 NRO

Nope, daddy didn't buy it, i worked my ass off for it. Had her for 3 years then sold her. Poor old snowflake.......


----------



## ttboy

VW Beetle 1302s

1971 - J plate - in pillar box red - 1600cc

Bought in 1988 for Â£1,850
Sold in 1990 for Â£2,100

to this day the only car I've had that actually appreciated in value


----------



## EDZ26

This is the first car i have actually owned, over the past 5 years i have been driving company cars and my parents cars.


----------



## TTotal

Actually come to mention it, this is my first car that I have owned since 1979...the rest have been company wheels too ! :wink:


----------



## pumaro

VW Golf GLS in emerald green 

I ran it down to the scrap yard after 3 years of ownership.


----------



## StuarTT

A 1978 Datsun Cherry 120A-FII in metallic grey and with the go-faster stripes on the side to confirm it.

Shitey brown vinyl interior and a Pioneer sound system that was worth more than the car. I used to drive 20 minutes to work in it (unfortunately, in winter time the heater took about 25 minutes to warm up).

Please note that this was when they were still called Datsuns and when you could make silly jokes about it raining Datsun cogs :lol:


----------



## Jon Miller

ttboy said:


> VW Beetle 1302s
> 
> 1971 - J plate - in pillar box red - 1600cc
> 
> Bought in 1988 for Â£1,850
> Sold in 1990 for Â£2,100
> 
> to this day the only car I've had that actually appreciated in value


Snap!

My first car was also a 1302S which I bought in 1988 for Â£950 I sold it in 1990 for Â£1400 Mine was Blue though.

There's a Pic here along with most of the other cars I have owned since.
http://homepage.eircom.net/~roadster/Gallery/Previous_cars/index.html

Cheers
Jon


----------



## mighTy Tee

Vauxhall Viva HC 1300 - HC stood for Heap of Crap. 18 months - new engine, new gearbox, new clutch etc. and a couple of buckets of plastic padding.

IIRC FOH 945L


----------



## martin_read

My first car was a reliant robin van, in crappy green/yellow Del boy livery. It was my rat car while the Kawasaki was off road.

In my defence, I would like to point out I could drive it on a motorcycle
licence and I paid Â£ 25 for it :roll:

You know how in Scotland it snows ? You know how roads clear in two 
ruts that the wheels follow ? You know that the front wheel in a Robin
just hits all the snow left 

I used to rev it 'til it rattled and then change up. Unsurprisingly the engine
expired after two months.

There was a bloke at work who used to tell me how great the Robins were.

Trust me, they are crap !

cheers

An older and wiser Martin

edited to add:

It is possible to do handbrake turns in a Robin, but you really can live
without the experience.


----------



## ttboy

Jon Miller said:


> ttboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> VW Beetle 1302s
> 
> 1971 - J plate - in pillar box red - 1600cc
> 
> Bought in 1988 for Â£1,850
> Sold in 1990 for Â£2,100
> 
> to this day the only car I've had that actually appreciated in value
> 
> 
> 
> Snap!
> 
> My first car was also a 1302S which I bought in 1988 for Â£950 I sold it in 1990 for Â£1400 Mine was Blue though.
> 
> There's a Pic here along with most of the other cars I have owned since.
> http://homepage.eircom.net/~roadster/Gallery/Previous_cars/index.html
> 
> Cheers
> Jon
Click to expand...

Bloody hell :lol: :lol: , what are the odds ?

I see yours was in KLM livery :wink:

You had a Karmann Ghia ????   

I'm not worthy


----------



## Rhod_TT

'92 Pug 205 1.3 Rallye in White.

75bhp (yeah right - felt like it had a lot more and generally they do). Stipidly long gearing (from a 205 1.1) - i.e. It'd hit 90 in 3rd then top out at 110 in 4th (with one more gear to go but not enough grunt to get it to go). Great car. Rust In Pieces.


----------



## snaxo

Ford Capri 2.0s. I was 17 1/2. It was bright Orange with black vinyl roof. class. Not the worst car I've had either.

Cost about Â£1300. Was the fastest thing I could afford. Me boy racer? :wink:

Fun in the wet 

Damian


----------



## 55JWB

Red 950cc Fiesta CKX 819T, nearly wrote it off (financially) driving into the back of my own mother  age 17.5

Put better stereo in it, not what you would call 'ICE' and changed the steering wheel which was never top dead centre again :wink:

I remember wanting to own a car that did not slow down when driving up hill


----------



## KevinST

M plate Fiat 850, rear engined, rear wheel drive. ... the petrol tank started to leak after about a week of using it :?


----------



## Kell

Jon Miller said:


> ttboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> VW Beetle 1302s
> 
> 1971 - J plate - in pillar box red - 1600cc
> 
> Bought in 1988 for Â£1,850
> Sold in 1990 for Â£2,100
> 
> to this day the only car I've had that actually appreciated in value
> 
> 
> 
> Snap!
> 
> My first car was also a 1302S which I bought in 1988 for Â£950 I sold it in 1990 for Â£1400 Mine was Blue though.
> 
> There's a Pic here along with most of the other cars I have owned since.
> http://homepage.eircom.net/~roadster/Gallery/Previous_cars/index.html
> 
> Cheers
> Jon
Click to expand...

Just had a look through your previous cars - you've certainly owned some beauties.


----------



## garvin

Triumph Herald 12/50.

Bought it for Â£5, had to knock the core plugs back in as the coolant had frozen (miraculously the radiator hadn't burst!!), put two new tyres on it and a battery. Total cost ~Â£35 (it was a loooooooong time ago) and it lasted a year before failing an MoT as the chassis was "beyond repair". However, it was the cheapest year of motoring I have ever had and required an enormous amount of knowledge to be gained very quickly to keep the thing going even for that one year!


----------



## Mr D

First car was Red Honda CRX 1.5
Second car was Silver Honda CRX 1.6 Vtec
Third car is my beloved TT


----------



## westty

Passed Test in 1979 bought a 1966 Purple Mk1 Cortina ,1500cc with a Valve radio which took a couple of minutes to warm up.

What a car, cost me Â£65 to buy and Â£70 to insure TPO...ohh happy days.


----------



## jonhaff

Austin 1300 GT
Renault 5 
MGB GT
VW Sciroco
Ford Escort Mk1 (I went back to uni and went backwards here)
Astra 1.4L
Nissan Pulsar (was in NZ by now)
MR2
Nissan Bluebird (I know dont say anything it was big and black)
Pug306 xsi
TTC 225
BMW 325i Sport


----------



## TTotal

jonhaff said:


> Austin 1300 GT
> Renault 5
> MGB GT
> VW Sciroco
> Ford Escort Mk1 (I went back to uni and went backwards here)
> Astra 1.4L
> Nissan Pulsar (was in NZ by now)
> MR2
> Nissan Bluebird (I know dont say anything it was big and black)
> Pug306 xsi
> TTC 225
> BMW 325i Sport


Onehellofafirstcar


----------



## kce821tt

1978 Hillman Avenger 1.6 Estate XKP 855S - cost Â£50 - insurance Â£328.50! By the time I passed my test in June 1988 it had already had a de-coke! Lasted for 4000 miles before the men in blue coats took her away. Preferred driving dad's car at the time though - Rover 3500 V8 SD1 - now that used to give the Escort RS Turbos a run for their money


----------



## kam

humber scepter 1750 twin stronbergs with over drive


----------



## T99LER

First Car (17): Mini Cover car Jan'99

Second Car (18): 106 GTI -Missed 

Third Car (22): TTR 225 - Loving it!!!

God I love pi$$in money up the wall on cars!!!


----------



## dj c225

Mark 4 Golf GTI...  Boy i love being young.


----------



## Hilly10

Showing my age Austin 1100 :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hilly10 said:


> Showing my age Austin 1100 :?


We had one of those (well my dad did :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Hilly10

I paid Â£390 for that car 2 years later sold it for Â£300


----------



## V6 TT

1964 VW Beetle 1600s Cal Look Custom - Ah, they were the days! The only car I've ever owned and sold for a profit after 3 years of ownership!


----------



## Chip_iTT

My first car was in 1977, a 1965 Triumph TR4A IRS reg GBL468C, bought for Â£450, sold in pieces as a restoration project for Â£500 2 years later, spent about Â£1000 in between just keeping it going.... wish I'd kept it and restored it now....


----------



## JohnnyTT

1st car: (19)Pug 106 GTi
2nd car20) Subaru Impreza Turbo 2000 (spent way to much money on)
3rd car (22): Audi TT 225 coupe


----------



## Hilly10

JonnyTT You must be just starting out, since being old enough to drive I have had 42 cars vans etc this tt is the longest I have kept a car. Oh the money spent (the wife thinks wasted) 8)


----------



## ir_fuel

my first car is an audi TT :wink:


----------

